

Python vs Java? Which is good as first language (Infographics) - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.sg/2013/11/java-vs-python-which-programming-laungage-to-learn-first.html

======
digitalvortex
We all know that you (Javin Paul) want to promote your blogspot blog and get
some good traffic from Hacker News.

Your article is totally shallow and shows no research what so ever, supported
by an equally distracting infographics from 'Perception Systems'. Did a carbon
dating test on the infographics and it turned out to be more than 3 years old.

You didn't even cared to mention the versions on which the test is done ....
is it Python 1,2,3 or java 1,2,3,4,5,6,7.

Python is slower than Java... on which platform and for what type of codes.

I suggest you to read [http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-development/van-
rossu...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-development/van-rossum-
python-not-too-slow-188715)

~~~
javinpaul
Well, that's not completely true, I also share other people's content. By the
way, I hear you. Thanks for feedback.

